# Small boat daysailing in USVI and/or BVI?



## metrognomicon (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, a bareboat yacht charter is a little above our qualifications right now but my girlfriend and I are headed for the USVI and perhaps BVI in a few weeks and we'd like to take out a daysailer once or twice. Something more than a Hobie cat (which would be better than nothing) but less than a $kippered 32 footer.

The BVI threads have been great to read through for big boat stuff; any ideas on little boats would be great.

Thanks!
-Garrett


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

There are many options----
The Ritz Carlton on St Thomas has a few small boats, IC24 island sol sailing, windsurfing and kiteboarding school - Island sol
Cinnamon Bay on St John has a variety of small boats to rent Water sports activities
Rob Swain in Nanny Cay Marina, Tortola has IC24s BVI Sailing Lessons, Bareboat Catamaran Charters - British Virgin Islands (BVI)
Of course if you have plenty of $$$$'s you can sail a variety of boats at the Bitter End Yacht Club on Virgin Gorda Caribbean Sailing Resort - Bitter End Yacht Club - 1(800)872-2392


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

Latitude 18 just across the bay from the St. John ferry dock used to rent out daysailers. Of course, that was a number of years ago, so I don't know the situation now. Might be worth a look.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

There is a huge difference between USVI and BVI. To exxagerate, the USVI are like Miami Beach, while the BVI is still a nature preserve, albeit with a few gourmet restaurants. You may want to think seriously about what you are looking for in the Virgins. The suggestion of Bitter End Yacht Club has real merit. They have a variety of boats, with or without instructors, and the sailing is in a protected area. Lots else to do there also.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

If the financial aspect doesn't bother you too much then I would highly recommend the Bitter End (which my friend thought was a bad name for a resort, since she thought it had something to do with dying).


----------



## metrognomicon (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks to all for the replies. We just got back from St. John, where we spent a week in a little house on the side of a mountain just up from Coral Bay. The far end of St. John is most definitely not like Miami Beach; in fact it was fantastically remote and simple -- quite unlike St. Thomas. The snorkeling was great, the people were fun, and we did get a little time out on the water. It's easy to find a day trip out of Coral Bay, and the rentals at Cinnamon Bay are fine.

For next time we'd go to the BVI and do a sailing school for sure. There were tons of charter boats in the bays around St. John and we were definitely envious watching the folks swim off them in to the beach.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Glad you had a good trip. Please stick with the information provided----That the USVI is a bustling overdeveloped blight on the landscape----If the truth gets out, others will discover the gems in the USVI and mess it up.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

My wife and I went on our honeymoon in St. Thomas almost 35 years ago. We had done some daysailing on a Sunfish at home and managed to rent a Sunfish in ST from a hotel for a few hours. We checked with some brokers and found a couple on a 43' boat that normally charters by the week but had no charter at the time. They agreed to take us out for $25 for the day.

We left Red Hook in the morning and sailed to Sandy Cay in the BVI (not bothering with customs.) We were the only boat anchored at Sandy Cay that day. We swam ashore with the captain and learned to snorkel while his wife stayed on board and made us a gourmet lobster lunch. We then had a glorious sail back to ST.

This experience really got us hooked on sailing. We had to get a boat, and for my wife's sake, it had to have a head. We bought a Venture 21, and then sold it 2 years later and got our Venture 23.

We had always talked about going back to the Virgin Islands to go sailing but money, family responsibilities, and lack of confidence kept us from doing so. We finally decided to give it a try for our 25th anniversary. We chartered a 43' boat in the BVIs. One of the highlights was sailing to Sandy Cay (much more crowded this time) and kissing on the beach.

This was going to be our "adventure of a lifetime" but we had so much fun we've gone back 6 more times!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Metrognome, what kind of boat or boats did you rent down there? 
St. Johns has a lot of parkland on it so is prettier than St. "T" as you found out.
About 25 years ago I rented a Prindle 16' cat on Magen's Bay on St. "T" which was a blast. I'm guessing that there are mostly resorts there now.
Wait till you check out the BVI's. My last trip there was in June to help sail a 50' Benny from Tortola to Turks & Caicos.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Bitter End does have hobies and small monos for the guests, the property is very nice but very expensive to stay. We find BEYC a bit snooty for our tastes.

Leverick Bay has more reasonable accomodations and even affordable villas.
There are center console boats and dinghies for rent there.
Nick and Monica Willis would take grea care of you:
Leverick Bay Resort & Marina

You can get some crewed charters that would be the best bang for the buck, really get around and check out the islands!

Mike and Jean Beswick offer crewed charters on Jeannius, a very sweet Privelege 435 with al the goodies. We chartered Jeannius in '07 when she was a bareboat, loved the boat!!
Home

Tony and Melody offered crewed charters on Aristocat II, a nice Island Spirit 40 cat. They are reasonable in cost and can accomdate your group for a great time:
BVI Catamaran Charters with Utopia Sailing

My freind Capt, Jim has a very nice Privilege cat, Blue Moon, super comfy, he is offering some great specials and very good rates right now.
Sailing Blue Moon

Tell 'em saildoggie sent 'Ya!!


----------

